# I'm new here.



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys! 
I just got into mice not even a week ago, one female Tickle and two males not yet named. The males were an accident I asked for two females but the pet store lady didn't know what she was doing and gave me two males instead. I don't really care I kinda like males!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, welcome! 

Are the bucks and does housed together? If so you will have babies, which would be terrible, so if not separated, I advise you do so ASAP. It is also recommended that bucks are housed alone due to fighting which worsens with maturity, are the boys currently living together? If so I advise separating them. As for the doe, female mice need friends to live a happy life, as they are very social, so I would recommend getting her a friend or two.


----------



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

No I separated the bucks as soon as I found out that they were bucks not does. They are all in separate cages now.
I was getting some friends for my doe but they turned out to be bucks, so now I am planning on getting two females next week.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, its great you're off to such a great mouse keeping start!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well sounds like you have it thought out then! Good luck!


----------



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah thanks for making sure though!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looks like you could do with teaching your local pet shop a thing or 2 about mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

